# Skype Gebühren Handy zu PC



## platinsd (1. Mai 2012)

*Skype Gebühren Handy zu PC*

Guten Abend,

da ich im Internet nichts zu den Skype Gebühren von Handy zu PC gefunden habe, hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. Mich würde interessieren ob Gebühren bzw. Kosten von Handy (mit Skype) zu einem PC entstehen. Das Handy hat einen Vertrag von der Telekom mit Internet Flatrate, Complete M, glaube ich.

Würde mich sehr über mehrere Antworten freuen, die meine Vermutung bestätigen, dass es umsonst ist, solange man nicht von Handy zu Festnetz telefoniert.

mit freundlichen Grüßen platinsd.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skype Gebühren Handy zu PC*

Wenn Skype auf dem Handy über das Internet läuft, welches mit deiner Internet-Flatrate gedeckt ist, enstehen keine kosten da der Skype Service kostenlos ist. Außer du hast an deinem PC Zuhause keine Internet Flatrate, wovon ich mal ausgehe das dem nicht so ist


----------



## platinsd (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skype Gebühren Handy zu PC*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skype Gebühren Handy zu PC*

Es kommt auf deinen Vertrag an viele schließen eben sowas wie Skype aus.

Bei T-Mobile steht zB. bei den Completetarifen das drinnen:
Die Internet-Telefonie (VoIP) ist nur bei Buchung der Option „Internet-Telefonie möglich (in den Tarifen „Complete Mobil L“ und „Complete Mobil XL“ kostenlos).
bei Call&Surf:
Die Nutzung ist auf Handys ohne angeschlossenen oder drahtlos verbundenen Computer beschränkt, eine Nutzung mit Data Cards, Data USB Sticks, Surf-Boxen, Tablet-Computer oder Embedded Note-books sowie die Nutzung von VoIP und Instant Messaging ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Vertrages.

Das steht bei sehr vielen Internetflats drinnen das VoIP eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist aber es gibt einige die das nutzen und wo bis jetzt nix passiert ist.
Das sieht man allein schon daran das bei CallSurf eigentlich auch Whatsapp nicht erlaubt ist aber so gut wie jeder hat es.
Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.
Ist sicher auch nicht grad leicht sowas zu überprüfen.


----------



## platinsd (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skype Gebühren Handy zu PC*

auf Tarifoptionen | Telekom steht


"



Telefonie über das Internet (VoIP)
Voraussetzung für die Nutzung ist ein entsprechender Vertrag mit einem VoIP-Anbieter
Funktioniert nur mit einem Endgerät, das VoIP unterstützt
In den Tarifen Complete Mobil L/XL und Mobile Data L/XL bereits kostenlos inklusive
Mindestlaufzeit: 3 Monate


Buchbar in den Tarifen: Complete Mobil S/M und Mobile Data M"

Für mich bedeutet das VOIP ist umsonst .


----------



## killah (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Skype Gebühren Handy zu PC*

du hast glück bei mir kostet es extra

die haben mir sogar einmal die karte gesperrt


----------

